# Choice Gear: Leather Pouch for Apple iPad



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're an iPad junky as we've quickly become then you have probably been yearning for a solution a bit more premium by which to package Apple's wundertablet when on the move. Yes, we broke down and bought the official iPad cover from Apple but its propensity to show dirt and stains and synthetic feel has left us wanting. In that vein we've just stumbled across this new cover from Saddleback leather. Yes, we'd prefer some accent stitching or custom leather colors but for $55 (only about $15 more than the synthetic Apple cover) what do you want? Selection is still good though, with carbon black (shown above) offered alongside four different shades of brown.

* Full Story *


----------

